# What the heck is this??!! Evil Cube?



## FrankLZ (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, I just found this on Amazon.co.jp:














It is Rubik's brand and called ミラーブロックス whatever that means.

Does anybody know how to purchase from amazon.co.jp? Should I just guess what the add to cart button and address boxes are based on the Amazon.com format.

I need this


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

bump cube anyone?

DX has them also, 20 bucks with free shipping.

edit:
Silver and Gold

It's the same solution as a normal 3x3, just solving shapes rather than colors.


----------



## jsh33 (Apr 26, 2009)

Its called "Mirror Blocks" It was designed by the puzzle moder Hidetoshi.
I don't think Amazon Japan ships to foreign countries, try Thinkgeek.

Yes they are really cool


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 26, 2009)

It's a Rubiks Mirror Blocks.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 26, 2009)

Thinkgeek also has them for $20.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 26, 2009)

Thinkgeek is out of stock atm


----------



## FrankLZ (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome! I'm buying one. Ebay has got a bunch of them too.

I can't believe I didn't know about that thing. What other sweet Rubik type products besides this and the floppy cube have been released recently that I don't know about?? The Revolution obviously doesn't count.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 26, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> Awesome! I'm buying one. Ebay has got a bunch of them too.


Be careful, you want to find one that is selling a genuine Mirror Blocks (Japanese sellers are a safe bet). 



FrankLZ said:


> What other sweet Rubik type products besides this and the floppy cube have been released recently that I don't know about??


Void cube?


----------



## FrankLZ (Apr 26, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> FrankLZ said:
> 
> 
> > What other sweet Rubik type products besides this and the floppy cube have been released recently that I don't know about??
> ...



Clearly I need to take a vacation to Japan


----------



## panyan (Apr 26, 2009)

FrankLZ said:


> Ebay has got a bunch of them too.



yes, ebay has them for around £6 with shipping from what i can remember


----------



## TomZ (Apr 26, 2009)

panyan said:


> yes, ebay has them for around £6 with shipping from what i can remember



Those are fake and really bad quality.


----------



## panyan (Apr 26, 2009)

TomZ said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > yes, ebay has them for around £6 with shipping from what i can remember
> ...



thanks for the heads-up


----------



## sooland (Apr 26, 2009)

MIRROR BLOCKS! They change shape, and your goal is to get them back to the original cube shape.


----------



## Odin (Apr 26, 2009)

My friend just got this from ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250413192029

I thought it was a great deal.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 26, 2009)

Odin said:


> My friend just got this from ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250413192029
> 
> I thought it was a great deal.



the void cube and mirror blocks are probably fake. I have some genuine mirror blocks and they look different to those ones.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Apr 26, 2009)

i ordered one from hong kong for 13 dollars and free shipping. it said that it was made by mega house, who makes them. i hope it's real.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 26, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > My friend just got this from ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250413192029
> ...


The descriptions says they are lubed at the factory, so these must be fake. The real Mirror Blocks and Void cube aren't pre-lubed.


----------



## pentrixter (Apr 28, 2009)

I had the same problem. If they are from ebay, they are most likely fakes. Not that the fakes are bad for their price. They are just more flimsy and poppable. I got three mirror blocks off ebay for $12. They all said, "by Megahouse" but they were all fake.

If you do want to get the genuine Megahouse Mirror Blocks off ebay, make sure it has NIB (New-In-Box) next to it. The cheapest one the last time I checked was $25 shipping included. Just get it from DX. They sell genuine ones for $20 free shipping.


----------



## chimpzi (Apr 28, 2009)

slightly off-topic:
can you actually build or make a mirror block out of a 3x3?.. taking the fisher cube as an example. cutting pieces and connect to the other side.

EDIT:
im thinking of cutting one face so it would look smaller or slimmer or thinner then connect the pieces that were cut off to the opposite face. then cut another face [adjacent to the face cut earlier] but not as small or slim or thin as the first cut face. then connect the pieces cut-off to the opposite face.
then place silver or gold stickers..

what do you think guys?.


----------

